
Show HN: Up-to-the-minute status for 100+ services - karmakaze
https://statuspages.me
======
karmakaze
The Service name column links to the services twitter (preferably ops) and the
Current status links to their status page.

Data is collected from their status page HTML elements, or sometimes from a
different JSON/XML request. Some CSS/JsonPath selectors and regexes are
applied to surmise state. The grey 'see...' lines are where this process is
incomplete.

If you depend on a service not listed here, please let me know and I can try
to add it. Helps if you have their ops twitter, page/data URLs (and if you
feel like, a selector). I intended to make a submission page for this, but
better to show early and get feedback.

The page turned out to be accidentally responsive. It's made with Vue.js with
the interesting part being that each line is a component that makes its own
http request. The thought there being that if it was permitted to filter the
set there are no combinations and there cache friendly. Plus just being fun to
try something differently.

The back-end is spring boot 2/java with PostgreSQL and dead simple. The only
interesting part being use of the Nashorn engine for evaluating scripts for
special case data.

~~~
bradknowles
So, what about LastPass? Since you've already got 1Password, and LastPass is
totally dependent on their web infrastructure, it would be nice to have
LastPass covered, too.

And before you ask, this is for work -- I didn't choose it.

They've only got a couple of twitter accounts. Their official status account
is [https://twitter.com/LastPassStatus](https://twitter.com/LastPassStatus)
whereas their "help" account is
[https://twitter.com/LastPassHelp](https://twitter.com/LastPassHelp) but you
will find that a lot of people send them complaints to the "help" account and
the official status account doesn't typically get updated until they've
already fixed the problem.

~~~
karmakaze
Thanks, good one. I'll definitely add this. They just got a status page, looks
like a statuspage.io type so it should be super easy.

